# FYI, Reduce Algae



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I read that giving your lighting period a "siesta" time mid-day for 1-2 hours can greatly reduce algae growth. The author stated that algae thrives best with a continuous light source, therefore a siesta can greatly reduce algae growth.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cutting the photoperiod throughout the day will disrupt your plants. Not only will it reduce the photosynthesis (O2 creation) but it will reduce the nutrient uptake of the plants. You can shorten the period (say from 12 hrs to 10 or from 10 to 8). I've heard similiar theories on a photoperiod break but have yet to see any conclusive evidence one way or the other. It can (and most likely) will stunt your plants.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Its been 10 days trying the siesta method, for 1 hour half way through my 10 hour light cycle. I still get some brown spot algae, but not near as much, and I haven't noticed a difference in plant growth, nor have had any plant deaths.

C


----------



## drosera (Feb 2, 2005)

In nature, most animals take have a rest period of 1-2 hours around noon/early afternoon. I'm not sure this would be so good for plants. Midday is when they get their fill of sunlight (and hence nutrient absorption).

Nonetheless, I applaud your willingness to test the theory for yourself. I'd be interested in hearing how things are after a couple of months or more. That's when you'll see if it's really working or not. In the mean time, be vigilant. You may want to increase your tank maintenance to make up for the die off in algae, and possibly plants or their leaves (plants often shed leaves when they have to readjust to new conditions.) Check your water parameters often.

Good luck!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks. I'm going to reduce my species list of plants anyway. I have about 8-10 different species, all of which are doing rather well without CO2 injection in a sand bed, some have grown out of control. I'll probably reduce the list to about 4-6 species: java ferns, couple types of moss, and some cryptocorne wendtii bronze and crypt. parva, and some vallisneria spirallis.

The siesta time, in my case, didn't cut the algae growth down enough to celebrate, so I've gone back to normal routine of 10 hours of light.


----------

